# POST YOUR PIC'S FISHING GALLERY.......



## KAI (Jun 26, 2008)

SOMETIMES PICTURES JUST SAYS IT ALL! AND I KNOW PEOPLE SOMETIMES JUST WANT TO LOOK
AT PICTURES SO IF THIS TOPIC COULD BE JUST FISHING PICTURES IT WOULD BE GREAT. TRY AND
KEEP COMMENTS TO A MINIMUM PLEASE.....

I WANT TO SEE YOUR PICTURES!!!


----------



## Zum (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice fish:
does that first one have a big scar on it's side


----------



## thyezer (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## seif5034 (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## KAI (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice pics all thanks for posting....keep um coming, come on no else wants to show sum great pics on here.

here's sum pics when i took the 1 year old with me.

..........................flipping the bell.................................................................reeling it in..............................









tightening the drag.......





holding the fish like a CHAMP!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 4, 2008)

Great pics, KAI !


----------



## KAI (Aug 29, 2022)

Bump….


----------



## KAI (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Aug 30, 2022)

Great pictures! Caught a few of those in Puerto Rico! They are savages!


----------



## Lost But Happy (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## LDUBS (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2022)

Lake Baccarac 2022


----------



## Lost But Happy (Aug 31, 2022)

Jim said:


> Lake Baccarac 2022


----------



## sonny.barile (Oct 20, 2022)

Not a big one as far as stripers are concerned but hey….I didn’t get skunked. (about 18 inches)


----------



## richg99 (Oct 22, 2022)

Caught this one (23 lbs) on the TVA system near Knoxville, TN a few weeks ago. The guide runs a 24 ft Tinny, so it qualifies. Ha ha


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Oct 22, 2022)

From this fall. We had a great closer. 75 smallies + 4 walleyes, followed by 40 smallies.


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Oct 23, 2022)

I’m all about my grandkids.


----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 25, 2022)

Lots of eaters this year and these two hogs...







Took home about 10lbs of delicious, delicious walleyes


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 29, 2022)

We hit the beach this morning. My middle son broke the ice.


----------



## Stand Up (Nov 2, 2022)

Here's a few pics of the mighty Jon and of course fish pictures.


----------



## Stand Up (Nov 2, 2022)

This is a pic of the algae filled lake that I fished in. Usually it's a nice lake but with all of the high heat we had the algae bloomed and killed a lot of the Walleye that were present. Sad, because you can't keep any Walleye from this lake as it's catch and release only.


----------



## Stand Up (Nov 2, 2022)

Here is a link to a video I took while boating in the Algae filled lake. It looks like pea soup. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## sonny.barile (Nov 23, 2022)

couple of weeks ago…….I fished my local river. Its a tidal river far enough north from the salt water bay to be considered brackish. Launched my boat at the peak of high tide and headed about 3 miles south to an area that “was” productive last year. Two hours there on weed lines and a bridge basin and only managed one little Striper. (approximately 16 inches). Decided to run north about 6 miles and hit a creek mouth I haven’t fished much. I got on the trolling motor and spent the next hour following the weed line to north of that creek. Picked up about 4 little guys……Went about 2 miles further north and fished another weed line. came up on a parking lot sized eddy cutting into a marsh. Picked up dozens of fish to 30 inches. They just kept biting……They were sitting on this shallow eddy. I fished it down to the last hour of moving tide…..then it just turned off. There was a nearby creek I knew of that runs up to an area with a low bridge that you need the tide to be mostly out to get under. It opens up to lake like salt marsh. I started heading up that creek and as I got closer I saw dozens of surface swirls. I killed the outboard and dumped in the trolling motor and went to the other side. I switched to anchor mode and started casting under the bridge. Spent the last hour of the tide hauling in dozens more 20-30 inch Striper.


----------



## sonny.barile (Nov 23, 2022)

Stand Up said:


> Here is a link to a video I took while boating in the Algae filled lake. It looks like pea soup. Has anyone else experienced this?



Gotta watch your cooling water intakes when running in an aquatic salad…..


----------

